# I was kicked out of Halloween Superstore!!!



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

I decided to check out the other HALLOWEEN SUPERSTORE that opened just 30 minutes from my house. I walk in and start looking around and taking pictures of the store ... no sooner than two minutes, the lady manager approaches me and asks if I needed help. "Nope. Just looking." and I continue to look around and take pictures with my iPhone. She then walks up to me and says, "Sir, I need to ask you to stop taking pictures!" WHY?! "Because I asked you to." OR WHAT? "I'm going to ask you to leave now." WHAT THE HELL? FOR TAKING PICTURES?!

This is all I got ...

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0692.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0693.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0694.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0695.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0696.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0697.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0698.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0699.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0700.jpg

This wasn't even 10% of the store ... this was mainly just the entrance section. At no time was I being disrespectful or disruptive when taking pictures, so I don't know what her problem was. Interestingly enough, the north store that I took so many photos of had NO PROBLEM with it.

Go figure.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

It is because they think you work for the competition.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks like an awesome place! As far as taking pics, a lot of stores prohibit this so yeah, she was within her rights to ask you to stop. That place has some great looking stuff though! Love that coffin prop!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The halloween Superstore by my house doesn't have half as much stuff as this one! I was very dissapointed..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats when you tell her you are from corporate and ask her if she makes it a common practice to speak to board members that way! HAHAHA


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never been to one of these stores, but our Spirit stores don't allow photos (I know from experience!), and I went to a different store last year that may have been Halloween Express (?), that had signs up everywhere, saying no photography.

I still manage to take a few here and there with my phone, but that's just for things I like that I want to make.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I always go up to a manager and explain that I'm a member of a Halloween site - Halloween Forum (gotta plug the site! ), and ask permission to take pics so I can put them up and let people on the site know what their store has. I've always been told to go right ahead and most times they give me coupons too. 

Polite and asking up front never hurts!


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a communication fail on your part?


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

How so? I walk in. Browse and take a few pictures and she tells me to stop. I ask why and she tells me to leave. How was that a communication fail on my part?


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's too bad 

What is Halloween Superstore anyway? Is it a chain of stores? Do they have a website? Where can I find locations?


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 6, 2010)

Some great pics! Most retailers are against photographing and videotaping in their stores. Oh well.

By the way, that store looks like it used to be an old school Circuit City.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She certainly could've given you a better reason than "because I asked you to." She should've said something like "it's against company policy" or "corporate doesn't allow it" or at least something vaguely official sounding even if it was a lie, instead of "because I asked you to."

I'm sure they're worried about competitors taking ideas.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great pictures! I know last year in Halloween USA they had signs up that said no picture taking, but I managed to sneak a few !


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

Is this store in OKC too?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah same for here in Southern Cali "no pictures allowed" in all the halloween stores. 
I saw that last one the guy holding his head I so wanted that its actually a type of fountain "blood" is pumped from the severed neck down his shirt and recycled back to his neck. Way to much to buy that I have seen around here and online.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess I can understand why they don't allow it. Looks like an awesome store, though!!


----------



## samseide (Jun 8, 2010)

This is just 10 minutes from my house! I didn't know I lived so close to any other halloween forum members. ha!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

sacolton said:


> How so? I walk in. Browse and take a few pictures and she tells me to stop. I ask why and she tells me to leave. How was that a communication fail on my part?


You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar, the old saying goes. Read Frankie's Grirl's post.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

They ask you not to take pictures because of as people said competition, but also because they are worried about robberies. You are taking pictures, and seeing where everything is even though the second reason doesn't really make sense because it just doesn't.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Couldn't figure it out either*

The first time I saw a sign in a store saying "No Pictures" , it was a small but really neat store in the French quarter...then I thought about it....their product choices, their display ideas were what "made" this little store. No different from any artistic endevour, whose "Idea" was it?
Where did you steal That Idea? Ideas can be unique and make money for those that actually have them and many who will never formulate an idea themselves...if they "borrow" it from the creative person.
If anyone on this forum ever creates a new item and you decide to sell it at a Halloween trade show, better go full-bore that first year because if it's worth anything the second show will see many copies of YOUR idea, usually cutting your price.
So here I am many years later with my work of these last 23 years within the walls of my Ravens Grin, and guess what? No Pictures! (Please!)
I am sure there are many people who would never pay to see my house if they could see enough of it on-line, which equals diminished income for me. (I don't need no more "Diminishments"!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I first went into Spirit Halloween this year I asked a clerk if I could take a pic of the cemetary scene. I liked how they did it. I was told the store didn't allow pics. I didn't take any pics and that was that. 

I know that Michaels doesn't like pics especially of their floral arrangements and think they even have signs to that effect. It is something that they make up special and sell and I can understand that.

I wouldn't take it personally. I'm surprised she would have kicked you out of the store however if you put your phone away.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

sacolton said:


> I decided to check out the other HALLOWEEN SUPERSTORE that opened just 30 minutes from my house. I walk in and start looking around and taking pictures of the store ... no sooner than two minutes, the lady manager approaches me and asks if I needed help. "Nope. Just looking." and I continue to look around and take pictures with my iPhone. She then walks up to me and says, "Sir, I need to ask you to stop taking pictures!" WHY?! "Because I asked you to." OR WHAT? "I'm going to ask you to leave now." WHAT THE HELL? FOR TAKING PICTURES?!
> 
> This is all I got ...
> 
> ...


It's not just about competition. Many a store is cased for theft with pictures. You claim at no time were you being disrepectful, but twice you were. Asking 'why', and 'or what'. This goes back to an odd sense of entitlement everyone has these days. You're not in your house. You're in someones place of business. If they ask you to stop taking pictures, your response should have been 'I'm sorry, I didn't realize this was against store policy. I'll just shop and not take any more pictures'. Then you could have seen the other 80% of the store. But, you were a snip and wanted to get into it with why's and what if's. And so, you were shown the door. Learn from it, don't accuse. You get through life a lot easier, richer, happier, and more liked and respected that way. That looks like an amazing store you won't be seeing...all because of a few choice words.

Dan


----------



## Cemetarie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

I could spend hours wandering the aisles in a place like that. Wish my town had a Halloween Superstore! All we have are the Walmart, Dollar General, Family Dollar and Dollar Tree and their pathetic offerings.....actually, the Dollar Tree is pretty decent for decorations, but the rest, bleh.


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Wrong. The north store, same company, had no problem with me taking over 50 photos and at no time did anyone try to stop me. It just shows that some people, given alittle power, can be complete jackasses. There were no signs posted about no taking pictures and the manager could have explained why photos weren't allowed instead of being snippy. I was a customer and if that's how they treat customers then they (that store) won't get my business.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

sacolton said:


> Wrong. The north store, same company, had no problem with me taking over 50 photos and at no time did anyone try to stop me. It just shows that some people, given alittle power, can be complete jackasses. There were no signs posted about no taking pictures and the manager could have explained why photos weren't allowed instead of being snippy. I was a customer and if that's how they treat customers then they (that store) won't get my business.


And...you miss...the point. Oh well. Keep snapping away and good luck to ya!

Dan


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Whether or not one responds well to authority, I think the point is that you were asked not to take pics. Answering anything back other than "ok" or better yet "ok, sorry" I think would get you ejected from the store. It does look like a cool store and I did enjoy your pics. We don't have a Halloween Superstore so I enjoyed the brief tour.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

While she could have explained why better, she was within her rights to do both, especially if you responded with "Or what?". 
I do handcrafted leatherwork and I hate it when people take pics at faires...some are innocent, some are trying stuff on to get a pic, then throwing it back(and I have had a number do this then just drop it in the mud and walk off). And some are people trying to steal ideas. So I can see why, although I think the suggestion to ask upfront and explain you want to put up pics on the forum is a good idea, they may decide its free advertising...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

sacolton said:


> Wrong. The north store, same company, had no problem with me taking over 50 photos and at no time did anyone try to stop me. It just shows that some people, given alittle power, can be complete jackasses. There were no signs posted about no taking pictures and the manager could have explained why photos weren't allowed instead of being snippy. I was a customer and if that's how they treat customers then they (that store) won't get my business.


More than likely those employees were not doing their job. LOL


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think to be able to tell some they are not aloud to take pictures in a store like that the store should have up signs saying "No Pictures". Then if someone ignores it then they should be able to tell some one "You Can't Take Picture in Here" The employee should then explain why there is no pictures aloud. If a employee walks up to you and says "You can't take pictures" You have every right to ask "Why Not?" Now I have a question, since all these Halloween store basicly have all the same stuff why would they care if you took pictures to show someone on a forum?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> If a employee walks up to you and says "You can't take pictures" You have every right to ask "Why Not?"


I'm sorry, but no you don't. A store is private property, and the store owners/management set the rules. This is the same things as solicitors on the sidewalk in front of stores or businesses (including haunted houses) putting fliers on the windshields of cars in the parking lot. You are IN public but you are not ON public property. Big difference.

I predict that this thread is going to go downhill pretty quickly because of the strong difference in opinions of the two sides here and a moderator will step in by tomorrow morning and delete the whle thing.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Trust?*

My large outdoor sign says:"Leave The Camera In The Car."
I saw a woman pull out her camera and then take several pictures inside my house in the first room, she didn't know I could see her.
"We were only taking pictures of ourselves."
Lie. The camera was pointed away from them both.
I physically took her camera and set it a few feet away from her , if she had not lied to me I could have trusted her to not take anymore pictures.
Then I discover they are trying to hide a bottle of whiskey between them.
Out you both go!
We once had a goof act like a paparatzzi taking a picture ever 2 seconds, actually endangering some of our patrons by temporarilly blinding them with the flashes. No more.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

A store maybe private but they just can't you can't do this or that in the store with out saying why. Its like a policy that Dollar General has. Kids have to have shoes on when on the floor in the store. When an employee or someone from mangament tells them" Your child can't be on the floor in here with out shoes on" The parent or who ever has the child in the store can ask why not. The reason for the policy is this, They want you to have shoes on your child's feet because you do NOT know what is on the floor in the store. People are all the time breaking things on the floor and not telling a employee so it can be cleaned up properly. You don't when there might be glass on the floor. Even the smallest peice can get imbeded in the bottom of a childs bare foot if the are not whereing shoes. Oh and I have never been in a store that said you couldn't do this or that with out a proper explaintion.


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry but besides the security aspect and the competition aspect it's just not proper or legal to walk into someone else's establishment and start photographing whatever you feel like without first asking permission. You can photograph anything that's in a public area but when you go inside a building you must have permission. She was well within her rights to ask you to stop and your response was beyond rude when you said "or what?". When you said that you were throwing down a challenge to her authority. A store may be open to the public but it is not a public area. I would have thrown you out too.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> A store maybe private but they just can't you can't do this or that in the store with out saying why. Its like a policy that Dollar General has. Kids have to have shoes on when on the floor in the store. When an employee or someone from mangament tells them" Your child can't be on the floor in here with out shoes on" The parent or who ever has the child in the store can ask why not. The reason for the policy is this, They want you to have shoes on your child's feet because you do NOT know what is on the floor in the store. People are all the time breaking things on the floor and not telling a employee so it can be cleaned up properly. You don't when there might be glass on the floor. Even the smallest peice can get imbeded in the bottom of a childs bare foot if the are not whereing shoes. Oh and I have never been in a store that said you couldn't do this or that with out a proper explaintion.


Maybe the manager, being a recent hire, knew the policy but couldn't remember the reason. It was still within her right to do so.

The end result is that the manager still has her job and paycheck, the store will probably have a very successful season, and sacolton can't go in there.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Does this Halloween Superstore have a website...I'd like to see where they're located at.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I don't want to get into who I think is right or wrong......I just want to say thanks for the effort and I'm sorry it turned into a negative experience for all involved....I personally LOVE seeing pics on here because I live about an hour from most of these stores so I don't get a chance to check in every weekend because #1- The distance and #2- This is my busiest time of year trying to get my party/walk through together so I don't have that precious time to give up every weekend to go see what's new.....I'm very appreciative of the folks that take the time and effort to put pics up here because it helps prioritize which stores I'm going to for things that catch my eye....Again, I'm sorry it turned negative for both parties involved.....It's really unfortunate and doesn't help the future of in-store pics to be posted here no matter what side of the fence your on.....ZR


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I work at a Halloween City and patrons are not allowed to take pictures at our store either. We've only had to ask 1 person to not take pics and she was understanding of it. Some stores make it their policy to not allow photography, Halloween related or not.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

*sigh* This again? They have a right to ask you not to take pictures. You really shouldn't get upset about it.


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

This store is located on the N.W. Expressway between May and Meridian in Oklahoma City.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Halloween Express is a bunch of overpriced cheaply made trash. This store actually looks pretty decent. Here we have Spirit, Halloween Express, and VooDoo Halloween.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> And...you miss...the point. Oh well. Keep snapping away and good luck to ya!
> 
> Dan


Agreed....it's the victim attitude. Sorry that happened to ya...but honestly...you were asked to stop taking pictures. I fail to see what the big deal is.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to laugh, cuz I guess I'm of the old school - no technology for me, cuz I draw things out. I keep a notepad in my purse, and if I see a display I like, or a flower arrangment I want to try to make - I'll sketch it out on paper, make notes of colors, etc....

I haven't seen a "NO Drawing" sign in any store!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> I have to laugh, cuz I guess I'm of the old school - no technology for me, cuz I draw things out. I keep a notepad in my purse, and if I see a display I like, or a flower arrangment I want to try to make - I'll sketch it out on paper, make notes of colors, etc....
> 
> I haven't seen a "NO Drawing" sign in any store!


LOL!  What a novel idea...using your hands and your brain! I have some of the new technology...but I'm not in love with it. I miss the days without it!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

They are irritated you will recreate their poorly made props and sell them for more LOL.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> I have to laugh, cuz I guess I'm of the old school - no technology for me, cuz I draw things out. I keep a notepad in my purse, and if I see a display I like, or a flower arrangment I want to try to make - I'll sketch it out on paper, make notes of colors, etc....
> 
> I haven't seen a "NO Drawing" sign in any store!


That just shows your age  ....kidding! (hides behind a tombstone)... lol I have an image of you sat in a halloween store for hours sketching away.

I can understand why they don't want you taking photos, but if you asked for permission. You could point out you're giving them free advertising in The Halloween Forum. I really enjoy seeing the merchandise pics you all post, because a lot of the things you have in stores we can't get here.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> That just shows your age  ....kidding! (hides behind a tombstone)... lol I have an image of you sat in a halloween store for hours sketching away.
> 
> I can understand why they don't want you taking photos, but if you asked for permission. You could point out you're giving them free advertising in The Halloween Forum. I really enjoy seeing the merchandise pics you all post, because a lot of the things you have in stores we can't get here.


Hey hey heyyyyy....I just turned 40 a week ago...soooo, don't make me start crying again.   I don't know why I never think to take my phone out and take pics, I just don't. 

A 20 something here at work, goes into dressing rooms and takes pics of her in different outfits - #1 to "see" what she looks like from others points of view, and #2, to send sexy pics from Victoria's Secrets, for her boyfriend, without having to buy the outfit! LOL I just shake my head at her.

But I digress, I think this whole conversation by sacolton and the employee was handled wrong from both sides. Probably something as simple as tone of voice and stance - one started it out wrong and the other followed suit. JMHO


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> Hey hey heyyyyy....I just turned 40 a week ago...soooo, don't make me start crying again.   I don't know why I never think to take my phone out and take pics, I just don't.
> 
> A 20 something here at work, goes into dressing rooms and takes pics of her in different outfits - #1 to "see" what she looks like from others points of view, and #2, to send sexy pics from Victoria's Secrets, for her boyfriend, without having to buy the outfit! LOL I just shake my head at her.
> 
> But I digress, I think this whole conversation by sacolton and the employee was handled wrong from both sides. Probably something as simple as tone of voice and stance - one started it out wrong and the other followed suit. JMHO


40's the new 30, hey I'm only 4 years behind you. lol @ the posing 20 something. I hope she realises if she breaks up with her boyfriend. She might end up finding those pics on the net.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

I dunno, while it makes sense not to allow it from several points of view I have NEVER seen it enforced or posted anywhere here in CT. Every Halloween season when stuff hits the shelves I take pictures at Spirit, Halloween Express, Michaels, Christmas Tree Shoppes, AC Moore, Wal-Mart (who obviously doesn't care if you've ever seen peopleofwalmart.com), Target, Stop-n-Shop, and numerous others. I've never once been told I couldn't take pictures or have seen any signs suggesting it was even against store policy. It's just never occurred to me as doing anything wrong.

I've even worked in retail here and never once were we told that customers are not allowed to take pictures in the store.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Show me the law that says one cannot take pictures. You should complain to their corporate headquarters.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been seeing many pictures of inside stores on the forum lately and I'm surprised this hasn't come up more often. This is a sort of unspoken rule in retail, and it's usually well enforced. I feel it's more than just concern about the competition though, I mean what stops the competition from walking in and writing the prices down, or just looking at the store flyer? A lot of it has to do with respect and it being a place of business; how many teenagers have been kicked out of a mall after trying to make a stupid youtube video of them acting like retards? Plenty I'm sure. Having worked in a big department store I was told the no photo rule and that I was to approach the individual and contact security if there was an issue. This is especially a problem at Halloween when you get annoying teenagers coming in and trying everything on, screaming might I add... They always whip out their cell phones which is when staff steps in. It's not a zoo...it's a store. I will say that if you ASK before you take pictures it will probably go over much better. I've heard some stores are flexible on this rule.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I sometimes take pictures to compere prices with another store or to remind myself to buy something later. I have gotten a weird look or two, but nobody has ever said anything about it. Now I know that it might actually be against their policy. I'll definitely be more careful from now on!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Same here Jen. Or what I'll also do is take pictures when I'm with my daughter of the things she likes in toy stores or departments (including even Disney Store) as a visual gift list for later.

Other times I use the camera on my phone in the store to do other things such as snapping the barcode with ShopSavvy which lets me price shop - tells me if any other local stores carry the same product and what its listed for. I've actually used that to get Staples to pricematch against Walmart once some computer equipment before. I've caught stores marking up goods and claiming it was on sale.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

BevAnn said:


> I have to laugh, cuz I guess I'm of the old school - no technology for me, cuz I draw things out. I keep a notepad in my purse, and if I see a display I like, or a flower arrangment I want to try to make - I'll sketch it out on paper, make notes of colors, etc....
> 
> I haven't seen a "NO Drawing" sign in any store!


Have you ever gotten those pictures take of crazy people at wal-mart? Could you imagine having to sit down and draw those people out. LOL


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

If I was working and got this "Or What?" business, I would have thrown you out also. I would also print out a picture of you from the Store camera and put up a sign at the Registers saying "If seen remove from premises." 

The fact of the matter is that this store, any store, is private property and when on private property you adhere to the owners rules. I have worked in a number of stores and we were always told that if you see a disturbance you can remove someone without giving any reason. As a matter of fact, there is no law that says a Store needs a reason to remove you. 

I don't know you. I don't know why you are in here taking pictures of my stuff. I ask you to stop and you get confrontational with me.. then you are gone. If it continues to be a problem I would call the police to deal with you. The door opens and closes over 100 times a day, denying one costumer isn't going to matter. Providing you were going to buy anything in the first place. 

Use it as a learning experience and try to be respectful of establishments in the future.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh how mature calling the cops because someone is takeing pictures in your store and when the where told to stop they ask why. If the store did NOT have signs up saying "No Pictures" then I can see telling someone to stop but kicking someone out of a store just becaues they where takeing picture is over the line. Instead of employees telling people to leave because when told to stop taking pictures they ask why they should explain the store policy on it to them. If more places would would phrase it on the signs as stating "It is store/company policy that no pictures are to be taken in the store" Then there would be no confrations on the matter.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the manager bungled this more than a little. While Dullahan has a point about private property, etc., but basic retail sales 101 is to show customers/potential customers some simple respect. Making "Because I said so" the reply to a not unreasonable question better answered with real information isn't bright. Yeah, getting even mildly confrontational wasn't the best response sacolton might have chosen, but considering the situation I'm not surprised. Personally, I'd have avoided the confrontation, spun on my heel, left the store, and made it my personal goal to be certain no person I ever spoke to bought from that store as long as that manager worked there. If there's a corporate or store policy against taking photos the manager should have just said so. if she even knows the reasons behind the policy, she might have shared those, too, and not come across as being a jerk. I work directly with the public a lot and most customers are pretty decent if you start off treating them, well, decently. The idea that tossing one customer out won't hurt business is short sighted at best and it can become something that actually does impact sales. If I lived where this happened, I'd be inclined to shop *anywhere* else and I'd make sure the manager of this store knew I spent my money some place else and why. I'd work to get my buddies to shop elsewhere, too. The economy isn't so good that folks selling **luxury** [yes, as blasphemous as it sounds on this list, my Halloween decoration purchases are luxuries] items need more patience and some basic people skills.


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Good post, ondeko. I agree 100%. The manager made no attempt at any time to explain why taking photos was forbidden. No signs were posted and I have been to several stores in the area with no problems about taking photos. It wasn't like I was disturbing anything. I wasn't snapping photos every second or handling any merchandise. For those who think I was being rude, when she asked me to stop taking photos - I did. It was only when I asked for a reason - she didn't want to give one and told me to leave. 

Now, I agree with no flash photography in certain situations, but this was a iPhone. Not a big expensive camera with a tripod or anything that would interfere with business. 

Their loss. I spent my money at Spirit Halloween store.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I figured it was something like that since you had posted some good photo essays of other stores this season. I've told managers at those places that i came looking for halloween stuff because i saw pics posted to this forum. they mostly seemed pleased. One manager even told me to take and post all the pics I wanted to.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

How would any of you feel if I walked into your respective places of work and starting doing something I wasn't supposed to do, more over, something that posted a potential risk to the stores property or employees? I understand you were just taking pictures .. but again, 'Ellen Employee' doesn't know you or what your are doing.

Now I am in your place of work and when you tell me to stop I come back with "Or What?" You're honestly telling me that you would take the time out of your day to sit there and explain to me what I am doing wrong even though those two words may as well have been a spit in your face?

I was a Bar Bouncer for 10 years and delt with my fair share of fools who walk into an establishment like they own the place and talk to you like they talk to some J-man on the street. As soon as you Challenge me with this "Or What" business you go from being a civil and respectable person to a Combative and Confrontational moron. 

Could the Manager have been nicer? Sure. But she didn't walk out onto the sidewalk to lead you by the hand and say "Sacolton, please come into my store." Could you have acted nicer? Without Question. You're a Patron and a Guest of that store, you acted like a Jerk and they told you to leave. 

This goes beyond your little escapade in photography, my friend, your "Or What" attitude will get you three things in this life, No Friends, a Black eye, or Arrested. You think this Manager was "mad with power"? Go tell a Cop OR WHAT and he or she will show you.


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Let's use that logic.

How about a cop pulls you over and you ask why?

"Because I wanted to."

I guess that's good enough for you? How about he suspend your license without telling you the reason. Good enough for you?

There's nothing wrong with asking for a reason.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

copyright infringemints. They suck but it happens. Untill you pay for the iteam you don't own it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I was in Spirit when they first opened a few weeks ago and took pics and video. No one said a word to me about taking my phone out and snapping photos or taking video. I guess every store has their own policies ?!?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is an interesting subject and very good points of view on both sides.

But,

Debate is good but always *BE NICE*.... The most important rule here at HalloweenForum


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

sacolton said:


> Let's use that logic.
> 
> How about a cop pulls you over and you ask why?
> 
> ...


I actually had something like that happen once....When I asked him why he pulled me over his reply was "Well I'm not exactly sure what you did but something didn't look right".....?????......I got a warning not to do it again.....No problem, If only I knew what it was I did in the first place........ZR


----------



## abigailadams (Sep 7, 2010)

I was asked to stop taking pics at one of those stores also, but I wasn't asked to leave. I was only taking pics of my granddaughter in some of the little crowns they had!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

sacolton said:


> Let's use that logic.
> 
> How about a cop pulls you over and you ask why?
> 
> ...


You're not listening. Stop comparing it to other situations that aren't the same. It's like saying that just because the local organic food store let's you come in with no shirt and no shoes, WalMart should let you do the exact same thing. They're two different stores and two different situations. 

I think Dullahan has explained the situation perfectly. It's a privately owned store. If they don't want you to do something in their store they have a right to ask you not to do it. Also you (as well as other people in this thread) seem to be forgetting the part where you got sassy with the manager after they asked you to stop. Not to mention you already said you weren't going to buy anything anyway. 



sacolton said:


> no sooner than two minutes, the lady manager approaches me and asks if I needed help. "Nope. Just looking."


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't see where asking "why?" or saying "or what?" as sassing the manager.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Regardless of she said he said, the thing to keep in mind is that it is NOT common practice or accetable behavior to think you can walk into a store and start taking pictures. It just isn't. The whole thing started because one person thought it's just fine to do so. Regardless of what other stores allow or not, it should NEVER be assumed that snapping pictures in a place of business is a RIGHT you have. And if you need a sign to tell you that, then I question how much sense you're dealing with. Also keep in mind that halloween stores usually have no security systems in place. In your pics you can see an eye on the ceiling but for sure, it's not operational. These stores are shells that just lease out for a month or two in this instance. So depending on the personnel, tensions can be high about this kind of thing. Obviously both parties could have communicated better, but it would have not been an issue at all if you simply keep in mind that no one has the right to take pics in a store- it's an approved luxury to do so. Try that for a while in an established store with security cams and see where that gets you- signs or no signs. But from your other post, you get that now- so nuff said.

Camera phones- I never liked them. All I want to do is have a call not drop.

Dan


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually they DO need a sign for stuff like that. Stuff like "no shirt, no shoes, no service" is more common sense because growing up most of us had it drilled in our heads and was also posted in nearly every establishment. But in this day and age where almost everyone has a cellphone with a camera and we nearly all share them on the internet in one way or another we just don't think about where we are. Most people these days just snap pictures anywhere we go. It's part of modern society. 

But those same people growing up didn't have portable cameras or the internet so the thought of taking pictures in a place of business never occurred to them. And for the same reasons stores never made it a publicly posted policy. Is it a right? No it's definitely private property. But is it common sense not to do it? Not really for most people.

I hate places that have these "common knowledge" policies and expect everyone to know it without posting it. Most people don't think twice these days about pulling out a camera and taking a picture anywhere - it's the norm. And until more businesses start posting this stuff in plain site it will continue to happen. Just like businesses are starting to be more internet and social network aware and having social media policies for their employees, they need to be conscious of the fact more people have cameras and are gonna snap pictures unless told not to.

The other one that always bothers me is the "no food or drink". If you don't want them in your store, post a sign - Spencer's Gifts does this and they enforce it. But my ex would nag the hell out of me every time I brought a 20oz soda in a store with me until I finished it or tossed it.

If you have special rules for customers then they should be clearly posted and not assumed it common knowledge or common sense. Some things aren't and some people don't have the later. It's not cost prohibitive at all to put a simple poster up.

Major establishments with security? Actually I worked 8 months for Macy's and part of training they went over security and how to handle certain retail situations. Never once was it brought up that customers are not allowed to take pictures (nor the food and drink thing) - not with the retail trainers and nor with the security trainers. For the record I've taken photos in places like Spirit, Halloween Express, Target, Walmart, Stop-n-Shop, CVS, Build-a-Bear Workshop, Disney Store, Sears, Macy's, Spensers, Christmas Tree Shoppes, among many others and for many reasons (Halloween display, gift ideas, getting pre-purchase opinions, and more). Not ONCE have I ever been told I couldn't. Not once have I ever seen it posted anywhere. 

I'll definitely be a little more conscious though. But if there's no sign it's fair game until they tell me not to. I'll explain my reasons and if they still say no then I'll be a good customer and respect their policy.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Actually they DO need a sign for stuff like that. Stuff like "no shirt, no shoes, no service" is more common sense because growing up most of us had it drilled in our heads and was also posted in nearly every establishment. But in this day and age where almost everyone has a cellphone with a camera and we nearly all share them on the internet in one way or another we just don't think about where we are. Most people these days just snap pictures anywhere we go. It's part of modern society.
> 
> But those same people growing up didn't have portable cameras or the internet so the thought of taking pictures in a place of business never occurred to them. And for the same reasons stores never made it a publicly posted policy. Is it a right? No it's definitely private property. But is it common sense not to do it? Not really for most people.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on a lot of points and totally get what you're saying. But...should I be able to pull my pants down and walk around the store in my underwear? There are no specific signs telling me not to.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Trinity1 said:


> But...should I be able to pull my pants down and walk around the store in my underwear? There are no specific signs telling me not to.


LOL, well that would be "indecent exposure" and is pretty much illegal on private AND public property.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Trinity1 said:


> I agree with you on a lot of points and totally get what you're saying. But...should I be able to pull my pants down and walk around the store in my underwear? There are no specific signs telling me not to.


I doubt if not taking photos in a store is as obvious an issue as not taking off your pants (well, except if you're 3 in which case neither one may be common sense.)

Actually in many places there is no law against walking around in your underwear in public (assuming you are not actually 'exposing' anything). In a store they may have their own rules though and could ask you to leave if they have a problem with it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

sacolton said:


> Let's use that logic.
> 
> How about a cop pulls you over and you ask why?
> 
> ...


Terrible example. In the police academy, they take classes and tests on what the laws are. And officers are expected to keep up on those laws throughout their careers.

The store manager was most likely a new hire, someone with management skills but no more experience with the company than any other employee there. Among the many things a new manager has to learn and remember (including 1001 things to make the store a success), the reasons for the No Pictures rule may have escaped her at the moment. But not recalling it instantly when you wanted to know what it was doesn't mean there wasn't a reason.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

HauntedHorror said:


> I doubt if not taking photos in a store is as obvious an issue as not taking off your pants (well, except if you're 3 in which case neither one may be common sense.)
> 
> Actually in many places there is no law against walking around in your underwear in public (assuming you are not actually 'exposing' anything). *In a store they may have their own rules though and could ask you to leave if they have a problem with it.*


You just proved Trinity1's point.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

WeirdRob said:


> You just proved Trinity1's point.


Amen brotha!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Thats when you tell her you are from corporate and ask her if she makes it a common practice to speak to board members that way! HAHAHA


I second that Motion. She had no idea who you were.

I take pictures EVERYWHERE I go. I will however respect posted signs asking me not to use photography (and in some cases it's only flash photography). I use both my camera phone and a real camera. I however do understand that there are places you just don't take pictures because it's disrespectful (i.e. churches during service, hospitals during trauma, museums with sensitive art (although it's usually posted) etc...). Don't let a few people upset you over the use of their camera equipment, you shouldn't try to be grouchy about ALL people just because we use photography on a daily basis. That being said....

I actually understand why the manager was sassed...When we are 3 years old "because I said so" may work, but as grown adults we have become accustomed to a more definitive answer such as "our Corporate policy prohibits photography because of possible trademark and copyright infringements."... I'm pretty sure OP's answer then would have been "oh, well I'm sorry. You don't seem to have it posted anywhere, but I'll stop"... No, the manager seemed to be sassy right back. And when I personally receive a sassy answer to something, I'll snip back. I don't usually appreciate being treated poorly by ANYONE in customer service...As I don't treat people that way. I do expect to be treated well by a company whether I buy $2 or $2000. I am still a paying customer, regardless if I buy today or not. When treated poorly by management at ANY store, I have a tendency to tell ALL of my friends...

Just because someone isn't going to buy something THAT DAY doesn't mean they won't be back in a few days to buy half the store. Seriously. I pre-shop a LOT of things I buy, especially Halloween Stuff... I want to get the best deal, and make sure what I'm buying isn't drastically cheaper elsewhere. Last year I went to 5 different halloween stores before I bought a single thing. I ended up going back to the first store I had visited and spent $450. If the manager had been anything less than friendly on the day I was pre-shopping, I GUARANTEE I'd of never been back to spend the money I did. So arguing that he didn't intend to spend money that day so that entitled her to kick him out was BS.

#justmy2cents


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf

The General Rule
The general rule in the United States
is that anyone may take photographs
of whatever they want when they are
in a public place or places where they
have permission to take photographs.
Absent a specific legal prohibition
such as a statute or ordinance, you are
legally entitled to take photographs.
Examples of places that are traditionally
considered public are streets,
sidewalks, and public parks.


Property owners may legally prohibit
photography on their premises
but have no right to prohibit others
from photographing their property
from other locations. Whether you
need permission from property owners 

to take photographs while on their
premises depends on the circumstances.
In most places, you may reasonably
assume that taking photographs
is allowed and that you do not
need explicit permission. However,
this is a judgment call and you should
request permission when the circumstances
suggest that the owner is likely
to object. In any case, when a property
owner tells you not to take photographs
while on the premises, you are
legally obligated to honor the request


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

so since it specifically refers to property owners, would one assume that this right is transferred to temporary employees such as the manager in question? Does the manager acquire such rights when they are hired? Would the owner/corporate have to specifically give them this ability? Just because an employee has a poor attitude, does this entitle them to stop you from taking photographs? (Property owner in this question refers to the corporate/Private entity that leased the location for the store..as one would assume that a Leased Property would equal Property Owner for all intense purposes of this convo.) For example: I am in a Walmart, taking pictures, and the Manager asks me to stop. Do I ask them by who's authority? Do I assume they have the authority? 

If you have taken photographs at another location owned/maintained by the same corporation, and no problems were encountered, wouldn't one assume that it would be reasonable to take photos at any of their locations? (ex. If I take pictures in one walmart, wouldn't I assume that I would be able to take pictures in ANY walmart?) 

The question is ultimately who REALLY has the authority to make you stop taking pictures? 

Interesting read btw. Full of lots of debatable questions... 

#sometimespokingasleepingsnakecanbefunevenat1am


----------



## athensguy (Aug 26, 2010)

Dude! You should have started taking pictures of her, and ask why she was discriminating against you. People are SO scared of lawsuits.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I managed a bank for many years and was often presented with the "why" question. I made it a practice to explain the why. My peers often just said something like, "it's company policy". If the manager of this store had explained "the why", things would have gone much better I imagine. However, she immediately took on that certain authoritarian role that I think most despise which turned the whole event into something totally negative.

Had she said, something like "our agreement with the vendors require that we prohibit photos", or maybe "our company is very concerned about security, and as much as I understand your motives, I cannot allow you to take photos and prohibit others". Her action was one I would expect from someone new to authority.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

All the people that think this manager was in the wrong are missing the point. Private property, she had the right, etc etc are all true. But, the most important part of this experience was that he challenged her by saying, "Or what?" He basically put her in a corner and threatened her to do something about it. He challenged her authority and therefor forced her to flex that authority. If you are told to do something by an authority figure on private premise, then argue with that authority, and basically put them in a corner with an aggressive response, then don't act dumbfounded and appalled when they react. I'm not sure why adults act so childishly.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed when I went into a Halloween Express yesterday that they had a notice about "No pictures" right there on the front door.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

My point was that had "the why" question been answered with a plausible reason instead of "because I asked you to", things would have probably gone better. Her response was unnecessarily terse and focused on her authority more than the situation. This is a clear sign of someone who expects to be challenged and is not comfortable with people responding to anything but her authority. I say that she prompted the "or what". Had sacolton called her manger to complain, a good manager would coach her on how to stop the picture taking without seeming so confrontational. I managed managers for years and I believe that managers are not just responsible for what they say or do, they are also mostly responsible for how the customer perceives the encounter. Just having right on your side is no guarantee that you are handling the situation correctly.


----------



## athensguy (Aug 26, 2010)

amfatallyyours said:


> all the people that think this manager was in the wrong are missing the point. He challenged her authority and therefor forced her to flex that authority. If you are told to do something by an authority figure on private premise, then argue with that authority, and basically put them in a corner with an aggressive response,


"respect my authori-tay!"


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

haha Who knows. Maybe i'm the store manager. OoOoOo!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

He definitely should have used the, "Or what?" earlier.

as in:

*Manager:* "Sir, I need to ask you to please stop taking pictures."

* Sacolton:* "OR WHAT!" [Sacolton then dances a little jig, winks dramatically, then bows deeply.]

That would have gone, *WAY BETTER.*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I would just talk into the phone like, 

"Honey, how am I supposed to know what you want" click, take pictures...

"I don't know if they have that head." Click again.

"You want a coffin...mmm...let me check." click.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I was a retail manager for 15 years. 
Let me just recap things from my perspective.

That picture taking is right or wrong or whether it's legal or not isn't the issue in my mind.
If you, as a customer, don't like the rules then shut-up and shop somewhere else.

But we're in the midst of the biggest Recession since the Great Depression.
You have a potential paying customer in the store so interested a product or a display that he/she is willing to photograph it.
There's only a few reasons why, and they all involve spreading the word ie: advertising the product and the store.

The reasons given in this thread against it are valid to a degree but extremely weak:

"display idea theft"? 
Fear that a competitor is going to recreate the display is worth losing a customer and then having him/her badmouthing your company to all his/her friends?

"use, photograph and then drop product on the floor"?
This is retail 101, if you have a product people want to touch and even photograph be happy and hope they come back and buy it some day. 

Asking a customer to leave for taking pictures of a display is a no better example of **poor** CUSTOMER SERVICE.
Lets not display prices either because customers might comparison shop too. 

In this economy I find it ludicrous that any retail establishment would turn away a customer for any reason like snapping a picture.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow why does Canada not have one of these lol...


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I was a retail manager for 15 years.
> Let me just recap things from my perspective.
> 
> That picture taking is right or wrong or whether it's legal or not isn't the issue in my mind.
> ...



Dead on point.

It doesn't matter if the customer is wrong, as long as he/she wasn't being abusive or disturbing other shoppers this was handled wrong. Especially for a manager. It was her job to explain, and in a friendly way, why you can't take the pictures. A "because I said so" isn't very professional or friendly.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

they were just afraid you were going to turn them back into a CircuitCity LOL


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I know there's that popular expression "the customer is always right," but I feel the line needs to be drawn at rude and disrespectful customers. Believe me, when I've worked in customer service positions (retail and live events), I've kicked people out for behaving poorly after being asked to stop. Use your phone during a live performance? Get out of the theater. Take pictures after I tell you no flash photography? Get out of the theater. Sass me after I ask you, as a position of authority in the establishment, not to do something? Get out of the store. Would you break the law and then sass the police officer for reprimanding you? Not unless you want to be in a lot more trouble.

And no, the customer is not always right. Employees can't break corporate policy to make a customer happy. Managers can't make stock magically appear out of a mystical vortex in the back. And customers who say "Or what?" in response to a request do not automatically get a prize for being the best person in the world.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I too have always wondered how people manage to post posts from inside stores on here. The one time I tried to take pics of the aisles at Ralph's so I could plan my shopping list in the right order (no, not kidding...LOL...it's a sickness, I tell ya), I did have a manager come up to me and politely ask me not to take pictures inside the store.

I was polite too and I apologized and told him I would delete the pictures (which I did).

He told me where to go on their website to find an aisle-by-aisle map.

It was really no big deal. I hadn't thought about not being allowed to take pics inside a store simply because the idea to take pics there hadn't occurred to me before that time. But it's weird -- as soon as he said not to do it, the inner churnings of my tiny little mind made sense of the whole thing and I felt like slapping myself up the head. I just had this vision of someone walking into a place I owned and taking pics and me thinking instantly of a million reasons why he or she shouldn't do that.

Now that said, I love to see the store pics on here, so I'm not criticizing anyone. But yes, I do agree that stores that *do* let you take pics must be the exception rather than the rule when it comes to retail in general. Transient store locations with different managers every year, like Spirit, may be looser about that sort of thing; I don't know. And WalMart and Target are always so busy and their workers so underpaid that I can easily imagine someone taking pics in there and not even being noticed.

But in general, yes, I do agree that the store can decide whether or not you can take pictures in there. Many people have pointed out that it could be for potential theft...these store managers don't know you from Adam. Do you want stores robbed and then closing because they can't control that sort of thing due to people freaking out and threatening to call the parent company, etc. because they're so offended by not being allowed to take pictures? I mean if you think for a minute or two about this, it should be obvious, for a number of reasons, why in general such things should be a no-no. 

OP, you were aware right away that the store manager was hinting that you may want to explain yourself. You know you were snapping pictures and you know she came up to you and asked if you needed help and what was your reaction? "No thanks" and continuing to snap away with the iphone. *Then* she had to directly ask you to put the camera away, and you countered with "Why?" Think about this. How would you have reacted? Me, personally...I would think, "This person may be trouble, so I'd better be blunt."

Just sayin'.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, I have to chime in here. As a manager of a Halloween store (which will remain unnamed), it IS company policy that no photography of any kind is allowed in the store. I train my employees to politely ask the person to stop. I personally am more lenient with kids taking pics of themselves in masks, because they are just goofing off, but not with someone taking pics of aisles of stuff. Ya want to take a pic of a mask to see if your brother wants it, no prob, just don't take pictures of the whole store. I had a man in my store last year with a professional digital camera and flash! And yes, the No Photography signs were in place. He didn't understand why I would ask him to stop, but he did and he left the store. 
The signs may have not been up yet if the store just opening. There are a lot of little details that get done during the first week the store is open, not before the doors open. If anyone has every tried to open one of these stores, they know how hectic it is. My store opens Saturday, and I still have about 15 pallets of stuff to put out. I'm there 12 hours a day, with 4 people helping, and there is only so much we can get done. We don't get a long time to set up the store and stock stuff (about 10 days), and my store is about 35,000 sq feet.
Also, if anyone comes in and tells anyone (myself or employees) they are from corporate, they had better be prepared to show ID. We ALWAYS ask. If they really were from corporate, and we don't ask for ID, we could get disciplined. And if someone lies to me about being from corporate, they will be asked to leave the store. So DON'T do it!
Please come in, enjoy the store, and get all the ideas you want, but please don't do something that could cost the manager their job if they don't stop you. They may let you take a few specific pictures, but ask the manager, and explain it will only be a few pics and which ones. They may bend the rules, but then again, they may not. Just be respectful of the store and their rules, it's not the manager's fault you can't take pictures!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

For the managers....now that you know pics get posted here and we all go into a feeding frenzie when we see what's out there and HAVE to get that item  
Would it help if we told what we were doing with them?


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

kjbittick, as a survivor or 3 ToysRUs Christmas' I feel your pain. 
Managers and staff are just doing what they are told to do regarding picture taking.
My issue with the poor customer service policy is with Corporate.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

*"Because I said so!" *She was rude first. Yes, she has every right to be rude (so what?), but it's REALLY hard to not be rude back. I'm with sacolton on this one!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

If we were talking about rudeness then yes I'd probably be on their side too but the discussion (as far as I can tell) is about policy. There seems to be a large number of people who seem to think that policy is only relevant when a sign says so. There are so many things that we know are not allowed in a store that you do not need a sign to tell us what they are. So how is photography not one of them?


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Deadna said:


> For the managers....now that you know pics get posted here and we all go into a feeding frenzie when we see what's out there and HAVE to get that item
> Would it help if we told what we were doing with them?


So what it seems like you are saying is... what if those of us taking pictures for the forum, say "we are taking pictures to post on a halloween forum"... I understand corporate policy and whatnot, but a few good pictures posted on here GETS PEOPLE IN STORES (or not if your selection is poor)... I would think it would behoove (sp?) some stores to allow a FEW photographers... it's basically free publicity, and in some major cities the competition is fierce! If one store has what I need, I'm usually willing to drive 100 miles for it!

Second idea... What would happen if you contacted Corporate for some of these companies, and ASK PERMISSION to take some pictures of one or more of their stores? It seems like a lot of work, but if you get the right person at the company, it could do wonders to prevent things like this from happening again. I'm saying this as someone who would be taking pictures to share with friends (and here), and not use in ANY way that conflicts with the privacy/security of the store and employees. They might even welcome the idea, and wish to get a copy of your pictures to see how the stores are being set up and maintained? (kind of like a secret shopper type of deal) 

I guess I'm just always looking for a solution to things...


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I always go up to a manager and explain that I'm a member of a Halloween site - Halloween Forum (gotta plug the site! ), and ask permission to take pics so I can put them up and let people on the site know what their store has. I've always been told to go right ahead and most times they give me coupons too.
> 
> Polite and asking up front never hurts!


I'm with Frankie's Girl — Tell the manager that you're posting on Halloween Forum to show the other members what's available. It's like free advertising for their target audience.

BTW: I've been into Spirit stores before with my camera and never was asked to stop shooting pictures.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

WeirdRob said:


> If we were talking about rudeness then yes I'd probably be on their side too but the discussion (as far as I can tell) is about policy.


As far as I could tell, it was about both. But now that I am informed, thank-you so much WeirdRob for the clarification, here's my 2 cents about policy from a web-site found using google:

http://www.lifescript.com/Soul/Self/Well-being/The_Right_To_Refuse_Service_Or_Discrimination.aspx

"As a general rule, your right to refuse service can be based on one of the following five reasons:

-Patrons who are unruly 
-Patrons who would place your business overcapacity in violation of local fire laws
-Patrons who wish to be served after hours or just before closing, necessitating the expenditure of overtime for your employees. 
-Patrons who bring non-paying customers with them that require more space than one person would be reasonably be allocated. In other words, if a paying customer brings three non-paying customers and is seated at a four person booth, service cannot be refused. However if the customer brings six non-paying customers, he or she can be refused service because it requires the use of more than the one booth allocated to the paying customer. 
-Patrons who exhibit such poor hygiene that results in numerous customers leaving."

So, from this article, in my opinion, the store was in the right, because no matter what the manager said or did to provoke the rudeness, the customer may have been considered to be unruly, and therefore it was the manager's right to refuse service.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Jen1984 said:


> As far as I could tell, it was about both. But now that I am informed, thank-you so much WeirdRob for the clarification, here's my 2 cents about policy from a web-site found using google:
> 
> http://www.lifescript.com/Soul/Self/Well-being/The_Right_To_Refuse_Service_Or_Discrimination.aspx
> 
> ...


I think refusal of service is a different subject altogether. kicking someone out is different from refusing to allow a paying customer to purchase something. I don't think the customer was being too unruly, he was questioning what amount of authority the manager had. unruly would have been distracting other customers (which he wasn't), or causing other customers to complain (which it appears also did not happen). Regardless of rightness, I still firmly believe that 1. being considerate is always appropriate, 2. Whether the customer is wrong or right, you HAVE to treat them with respect regardless of whether they deserve it, and 3. This thread has WAY too many people complaining. =)


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

They are in all major cities but they are overpriced and really commercial. Its fun to go for inspiration, as it seems most on here do!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Deadna said:


> For the managers....now that you know pics get posted here and we all go into a feeding frenzie when we see what's out there and HAVE to get that item
> Would it help if we told what we were doing with them?


Just so long as the managers don't actually check out the forums. I don't think followup posts of "I can't believe they would charge that much for that! Here's how you how you can build one cheaper..." would really help the cause.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Screaming Demons said:


> Just so long as the managers don't actually check out the forums. I don't think followup posts of "I can't believe they would charge that much for that! Here's how you how you can build one cheaper..." would really help the cause.


That is very true but we still all run to the stores just to see the things in person and end up buying other items. Our closest halloween store is in it's second year and I refuse to go because the city has destroyed the roads doing construction right in front of it and it's horrible getting to it


----------

